

Sample MusicStore application that uses MVC and Entity Framework - vikas0380
https://github.com/aspnet/MusicStore

======
badgersandjam
Just want to mention that some of the internals of this aren't great. There's
absolutely no decoupling which makes testing very difficult and the contextual
stuff is horrid. The components folder is also a cleverly hidden static ball
of mud. I hope this isn't what they're teaching new developers as we'll have
to spend a long time getting them to unlearn this in the future...

~~~
neil_s
Could you give me an example of something that would be hard to test, and how
it may look in another popular framework which is less decoupled? I want to
understand this.

~~~
badgersandjam
MVC is really easy to test. This example just completely ignores concepts as
programming to interfaces, composition and single responsibility.

------
markolschesky
For some context -> The MVC Music Store was the default project that you would
build to learn ASP.NET and EF concepts. You can build these projects yourself
with the tutorials here:

[http://www.asp.net/mvc/overview/getting-
started/introduction...](http://www.asp.net/mvc/overview/getting-
started/introduction/getting-started)

------
torm
I'm having a hard time finding information if it's possible to deploy vNext
projects to hosted IIS. Can anyone help with that?

~~~
cpayne
Yes (kind of) -
[http://stackoverflow.com/q/25802698/5188](http://stackoverflow.com/q/25802698/5188)

